# Directional tap and 3 clicks



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe I'm crazy but I could have sworn that when I took the cruze out for a test drive you were able to click the directional towards the right or left turn signal and get 3 blinks of the light. That's a great feature when changing lanes.

I get into my new cruze last night and no 3 blinks of the turn signal.

Did I imagine this or is this a feature that I or the dealer can program?

Thanks


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I did the same thing when I got mine. Just give the signal leaver a 'quick' flip and you get the 3 flashes. If you hold it for even a second or two, no flash. I love this feature too.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I noticed that it did on mine. 2011 Eco. It's like a 1/4 push up/down. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> I did the same thing when I got mine. Just give the signal leaver a 'quick' flip and you get the 3 flashes. If you hold it for even a second or two, no flash. I love this feature too.


I'll try that tomorrow on the way to work.

Thanks


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Should be enabled by default. I remember seeing a setting for it in the configurations menu. Also like others have said, if you hold it for more than a sec you won't get 3 clicks but rather just 1 (for as long as you hold it). Just give it a flick and it does the 3 clicks.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

While I like the feature, I also find it annoying. But I expect that I'll eventually get the right touch for using it. It annoys me when I'm doing something like taking an exit ramp where I have to turn off the signal. I hit the lever too hard which causes the the signal for the other direction to come on.


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

Mine does 5 clicks. And yeah it took a bit getting used to not to hit it too hard.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

1 year and still loving all of these conveniences 
takes a little time to get the touch it will come to you cruze on


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

HEY!!!! It works...thanks


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks, nice little easter egg.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Record_player said:


> Mine does 5 clicks. And yeah it took a bit getting used to not to hit it too hard.


WHAT?!?! I want 5 clicks! Are you sure you counted right?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

CHUV said:


> WHAT?!?! I want 5 clicks! Are you sure you counted right?


Looks like someone has click envy.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Record_player said:


> Mine does 5 clicks. And yeah it took a bit getting used to not to hit it too hard.


Must be a special order. :question:


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Must be a special order. :question:


RS package hehehe


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Didn't get that on my RS. :angry:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like that feature. The car can do it for me while I'm concentrating on merging.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I have the 2011 LTZ RS and I don't have 5 clicks. Nor is it in the settings anywhere. Is it a north American cruze? What year? 

And yes I do have click envy!!!!


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

its a 2011 LTZ RS. in Canada. i its usually 5 clicks when i push just before it would lock into place. you can feel it actually. its smooth then hit a lillte "wall" (lock pin of somesort) and itll do 5. yesterday i think i didnt push as far and it only did 3 i was throw off for a second its always been 5.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Since I started driving, I would always just hold the lever down for 2 or 3 blinks and I'd always make sure I used full blinks. Call me weird. When I found this feature on the Cruze I was kind of giddy.


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

Well this is embarrassing. I havnt been able. To make 5 clicks all day so I think I was being delusional. O well 3 is still enough. No need for click envy anymore. 


Still trying to figure out how I thought it was 5. :question:


----------



## RichBogrow (Jan 9, 2012)

This feature is descibed in the manual on page 6-4 (for 2012 Cruze).....

Raise or lower the lever until the
arrow starts to flash to signal a lane
change. The turn signal flashes
three times.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Who reads manuals?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> Who reads manuals?


Manuals??? We don't need no stinkin manuals.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice feature. Last car I had with this feature was on a 2002 C230K Mercedes. Dealer pointed the feature out (among other features) on the day I picked up the car.


----------

